# Suddenly fan leaves are turning yellow.



## DonJones (Jan 29, 2010)

Our plant that is supposedly a NYC Diesel overnight has started having the middle fan/sun leaves turn real light green and some of them are yellow. Some of them are turning light starting by the stem and working to wards the tip of the leaves and others are starting at the tip and working back towards the stem.

Also, overnight the trich have went from all clear to all white.  

It is in the later part of week 7 of flower. If we were a little further into flower or the changes had been gradual, I would have thought it was just ready to harvest, but I've never seen anything turn that much overnight before.

Does that sound like normal maturation and starting to die or does it sound like we have something else going on?

Does it sound okay to just keep a watch on and harvest when the trichs start to turn amber?

I'm sorry that I can't post pictures.  The camera is broken.

Thank you.


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 29, 2010)

Don,  49 days into flowering for NYCD seems a little early to me  to start really yellowing naturally also - but it could be, considering trich change. It seems odd happening over night however. Typically this happens after a bad pH feeding or some thing similar.

No influence - it just happened? How are temps and such? That mid leaf color change your describing sounds a little like mg to me btw.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

Have you added any additives such as KoolBloom, bloom blaster, ect?


----------



## DonJones (Jan 29, 2010)

pcduck,

We used Purple Max in foliar spray 2 days ago in exactly the same way we always do.

Also, we found some seeds so we sprayed it with Dutch Master REVERSE about 5 or 6 days before the change started.  We have used REVERSE several times without any ill effects on other plants.

jmansweed,

Our tap water is only 7.0 and we adjust it down to 6.0 growing in Black Gold.  I have accidentally used tap water in the past without any problem.

I was expecting a flower of 9-10 weeks myself.  I guess if the trichs are turning fast like that, then I'm going to need to pull it whether it is supposed to be ready or not.

My chart says the yellowing middle leaves are Mb deficiency, but it sure seems funny that it would turn overnight from a deficiency.  I always thought deficiencies showed up gradually.

Any idea what might cause either a Mb or a Mg deficiency to manifest overnight?

Thanks Again.

Great smoking.


----------

